# Tally-ho Calls...



## lildude39

About 30 years ago, I used to order coyote calls by the name of Tally-ho can't find the address. Does anyone know if the original maker is still around. Thanks for any help.


----------



## ebbs

Here are a couple of links I came up with through a simple google search:

http://www.gamecalls.net/catalog/Tally_Ho_Predator_Calls-397-1.html
http://www.king-cart.com/cgi-bin/cart.cgi?store=apc&product_name=Tally-Ho
http://www.fntpost.com/Categories/P...alls+(Listed+by+Manufacturer)/Tally-Ho+Calls/

Probably any of these places could be contacted and the manufacturer information given. Hope that helps! Welcome to the site!


----------



## treedog

allpredatorcalls.com
cabela's
nite light


----------



## youngdon

Go to www.rhinocalls.com


----------



## JTKillough

Ahhhh....Tally Ho. Just the name reminds me of good hunts with good freinds and coyotes coming in from as far as I could see to the sweet sounds that echo-ed off of the canyon walls. Those sounds ,inter-woven like a lullaby, from the old Tally-Ho. You can still buy them at Sportsmans Warehouse (and well worth the $$$$). I love this call, in case you didn't figure that out.


----------



## Black_Wolf

youngdon said:


> Go to www.rhinocalls.com


+1

That's Jay Nisetter's site and the man himself who made the tally ho.

Jay's a good guy, huh, Youngdon.


----------



## youngdon

Yes he is I just won one of his newest calls and a tail stripper. I've yet to meet him in person but hope to soon. He lives not far from me in Glendale. Jay is one of the good guys.


----------



## Black_Wolf

Yep, you mopped up, bud. You the riddle solving man!

I got my cold one opener and put her to good use.









It's my new best friend.


----------



## youngdon

L U C K Y !!that was me that day.


----------



## joseph

hi,

the TALLY- HO call is made by TAL LOCKWOOD from South Dakota..

Jay Nistetter is a dealer for the tally ho calls and has just about everyone that Tal made to include special additions..

But Jay is also the CO-AUTHOR of the wonderful Book on Predator call collecting.(PREDATOR CALLS the first 50 years). it contains anything and everything you want to know about predator calls with 100's of pictures...

hope this information helps

Joseph


----------



## Yotehntr

That's what I was thinking Joseph.. you saved me a "google" lol


----------



## yotehd

Yes sir joseph is correct Tal Lockwood. I have used a few over the years.


----------



## Rick Howard

I know I am a couple years late on this post but you can still order them from www.callingcyotes.com. They are in the mouth calls section under TAL Lockwood calls. They also sell replacement reads for the Tally Ho calls there.


----------

